# Getting My First GSD



## ClaytonP10 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hello everyone. I am new to the site. I have wanted a German Shepherd for a long time and have been doing my research. Does anyone have any tips on what I should look for when selecting a puppy? I will be looking for a male only.


I also have a miniature Australian Shepherd. He is a neutered male that is a year and a half old. He is very well mannered and gets along great with other dogs. Just wondered if you all thought a GSD would be able to coexist well with another dog from a different breed. I am located in central Oklahoma if anyone knows of any breeders here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## FenrisWolf (Mar 7, 2018)

May I ask what your reason for wanting a male GSD is? 


Although I currently have my first GSD, I've had multiple dogs before, and have found it best to have opposite sexes, as they seem to coexist more peacefully, etc. Might be something to consider, being that your Aussie is a male. 


As to what to look for in a puppy: what do you want to do with the dog? Will it be a companion, or do you want to train in a dog sport? What is your lifestyle / activity level like? What kind of dog personality are you looking for (i.e. cuddly, friendly, plays well at dog parks, etc., versus civil, aloof, protective, 'one human' dog?).


----------

